# OCD over Bowel Movements?



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't really want to get into this that much because I feel pretty weird about it.I have many conditions right now. Severe depression. Severe anxiety. Severe Hypochondria.After talking to my doc he believes that the depression and anxiety have been most likely caused by a mixture of untreated Hypochondria and OCD.I have gone my whole life never having normal bowel movements. I could go once a week and not even notice it or think about it. It never really bothered me. Last October my constipation got a little worse. I could only go with some kind of medication.I began paying close attention to my bowel movements. If I went over three days I would get a little freaked out. Then it was two days and now if I only go one day without a bowel movement I freak out about it! I know I shouldn't but I do. My stomach hurts and I have no appetite a all.Like today for instance I did not have a bowel movement and I feel terrible already. Even though yesterday I had a very nice bowel movement.I don't get it!!!! I went from not caring at all about being constipated and not feeling any pain even after a week to being completely obsessed over it and feel stomach pain after only one day without a bowel movement.My hypochondria is running wild right now! I want to go back on an antidepressant but I am so freaked out about side effects right now. What if the antidepressant constipated me? I am currently an emotional wreck and feel like I need to be put in a mental hospital sometimes.Any advice here?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I think when you have severe constipation its natural to become a bit OCD about your bowel movements. The slightest twinge or not having a bowel movement every morning makes you freak out and think its another attack - I do the same too! Try listening to your body, if you're hungry eat, if you're not don't. I try to stay as busy as possible to take my mind off it and it might be good for you to do the same. Instead of returning from work and maybe vegetating in front of the TV try going for a walk, meeting up with friends, having a nice bath - whatever, just something that takes your mind off your tummy!There are plenty of antidepressants to choose from so if one doesn't suit you chances are others might. For example tricyclic antidepressants such as amitriptyline are notorious for constipating people, hence they are often prescribed in low doses for people who have IBS-D, whereas SSRIs (such as sertraline or citalopram) are known to actually provoke diarrhoea in some people, so might help to loosen your stools a bit. I would honestly talk to your doctor about it though. They'll be able to talk to you about your OCD traits and be able to send you on the right path.Best of luckEm


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Definitely talk to the doctor to let them know how bad things are right now and see what options are available.FWIW, the SSRI's, especially zoloft, tend to be much more likely to loosen things up and cause diarrhea than constipation (even if any antidepressant may go either way in any given individual, the odds are different for different classes).Even if you decide medications are not an option, there are therapies that can be pretty effective and you doc should be able to help you find the right person to help you that way.


----------



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.The antidepressant that I am thinking of going on is the same one I was on before Celexa (citalopram). It's weird a couple of years ago when all my anxiety started I was put on Celexa and stayed on it for about 6-7 months yet I don't remember how it effected my bowels. I never paid any attention to this until recently. At the time I didn't think it was working but my anxiety went away and I felt better so it was obviously working.The only problem was I had a tremendous amount of weight gain while on Celexa and decided to just stop taking it. After I stopped taking it I realized how good it was working for me. I have not been right mentally since then.I worry about the side effects of the antidepressants but seriously the effects of depression are much worse! I actually already have the antidepressants and have been telling myself I will take them tomorrow or next week. I keep putting it off. I'm building up the side effects so much in my mind and I know in reality it's not going to be that bad. Or at least they never really were before.I know I have to do something though. I cannot put into words how I have felt these past few months with my depression! I thought I have been depressed before and maybe I was slightly but this is something totally different. I have lost much of my cognitive abilities, have absolutely no energy, and feel like I have lost all emotions. I have been around family members that have had serious illnesses and they had way more energy and happiness then I currently have. I am tired of being around people twice my age with twice the energy as me!If I do make it through all of this I will never take just feeling normal for granted ever again!


----------

